# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [ubuntu] Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source plugin

## saskatchewan

Is there a link for the Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source plugin?

Thanks

----------


## bbandy

> Is there a link for the Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source plugin?
> 
> Thanks


Despite ten mile of computer jargon babble from the propeller heads, the answer is "no" and it is ticking me off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bruce

----------


## hosoka

Hello saskatchewan,

Googled somewhat and found the solution for your case:

https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/u...question/34257


Kind regards,

Horatio :Smile:

----------


## jman594

Here's what worked for me:



```
sudo apt-get install vlc mozilla-plugin-vlc
```

It wasn't really listed here or on the site linked above. 

HTH someone somewhere... 

btw, i run 9.04 jaunty

----------


## cmltow

> Here's what worked for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install vlc mozilla-plugin-vlc
> ```
> 
> It wasn't really listed here or on the site linked above. 
> ...



Thank you, this worked perfectly for me!

----------


## aboud

it's not working on my jaunty amd64  :Sad:

----------


## nutcracker53

> Here's what worked for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install vlc mozilla-plugin-vlc
> ```
> 
> It wasn't really listed here or on the site linked above. 
> ...


hey guys, what does this program do.

----------


## mompracem

> Thank you, this worked perfectly for me!


Worked for me also, though I have no idea of what I did...  :Confused:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Tibuda

> hey guys, what does this program do.


VLC is a video player. See http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

----------


## newb85

> it's not working on my jaunty amd64


Were you unable to install the player and plug-in, or did the plug-in fail to play the content you wanted?

Vlc is in the Canonical repository.  Make sure you have that enabled if you are unable to download the packages.  You can also install it through Synaptic.

----------


## vinan

> Here's what worked for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install vlc mozilla-plugin-vlc
> ```
> 
> It wasn't really listed here or on the site linked above. 
> ...



thanks i worked fine in my jaunty amd64 :Surprised:

----------


## forkandles

With 9.04 I had already installed vlc and mozilla-plugin-vlc but my internet radio still would not work.

The answer is to go to Synaptic and install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad.

Alternatively go to Terminal and type:

sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad

----------


## gliverman

The vlc & mozilla-plugin-vlc set workes in Lucid 10.04 beta x64.  The gstreamer one did not.

----------


## g.oostema

using ubuntu 10.04 lucid here and tried this fix.
however i always get this error.

giliam@giliam-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  libiptcdata0
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad libiptcdata0
0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 24.0kB/1,511kB of archives.
After this operation, 4,678kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
Err http://ubuntu-archive.sit.kmutt.ac.th/  lucid/universe libiptcdata0 1.0.3-1ubuntu1
  403  Forbidden
Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-archive.sit.kmutt.ac.t...untu1_i386.deb   403  Forbidden
E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with  --fix-missing?

i also installed the other fix, but it does not work as well


anyone knows what I can do, i really want to listen to some radio, and  most stations here use mms protocol.

tnx for the help

----------


## newb85

> using ubuntu 10.04 lucid here and tried this fix.
> however i always get this error.
> 
> giliam@giliam-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> The following extra packages will be installed:
>   libiptcdata0
> ...


As I understand it, 403 Forbidden means the server is not granting you read access to the files you need.  I have no idea why it's doing this, but I suggest downloading from a different server.  

Under System-Administration-Software Sources, use the Download From dropdown to select the server you want.  (Clicking Other... brings up a list of all available servers.  Select one near you for better download times.  Select Best Server will run a speed test to choose the fastest.)

----------


## green69

> With 9.04 I had already installed vlc and mozilla-plugin-vlc but my internet radio still would not work.
> 
> The answer is to go to Synaptic and install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad.
> 
> Alternatively go to Terminal and type:
> 
> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad


For me vlc, mozilla-plugin-vlc or gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad didn't work because I wasn't still able to play my internet radio.

Finally I solved the thread installing "ubuntu-restricted-extras" from synaptics. I hope this will work for you too!

Cheers

----------


## dr.twinny

> For me vlc, mozilla-plugin-vlc or gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad didn't work because I wasn't still able to play my internet radio.
> 
> Finally I solved the thread installing "ubuntu-restricted-extras" from synaptics. I hope this will work for you too!
> 
> Cheers


Booyah! Thanks a ton, your solution did the trick :Very Happy:

----------


## dr.twinny

> For me vlc, mozilla-plugin-vlc or gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad didn't work because I wasn't still able to play my internet radio.
> 
> Finally I solved the thread installing "ubuntu-restricted-extras" from synaptics. I hope this will work for you too!
> 
> Cheers


Booyah! Thanks a ton, your solution did the trick :Very Happy:

----------


## Trandre

I had the same issue trying to watch movies at nrk.no. I solved it by adding this repository to software center http://www.medibuntu.org/ and then search for mms in software center and installed as seen on print screen

NB! I use chromium as a browser

----------


## niccozp

> Is there a link for the Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source plugin?
> 
> Thanks


if you want to play a mms, just right click and press open with movieplayer :Very Happy:

----------


## 130s

> Finally I solved the thread installing "ubuntu-restricted-extras" from synaptics. I hope this will work for you too!


This package also worked for me (to watch NASA TV). Thanks!

Just for the info., I tried the following before I tried the package above, but they didn't have an effect.

- sudo apt-get install vlc mozilla-plugin-vlc (as someone suggested)
- (all from here are installed via Synaptic Package Manager) libmms0
- xmms2-plugin-mms
- mimms

Env: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, Firefox 3.6.13

PS. Although I'm not sure the relevance with ubuntu-restricted-extras, when I reboot the OS after I installed that package, I started to see CPU reached 100% most of which was consumed by compiz. Following this link solved the issue.
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584011

----------


## gerrit111

> For me vlc, mozilla-plugin-vlc or gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad didn't work because I wasn't still able to play my internet radio.
> 
> Finally I solved the thread installing "ubuntu-restricted-extras" from synaptics. I hope this will work for you too!
> 
> Cheers


I want to kiss you!

----------


## madmaxo

Running:

sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg


fixed it for me. But really Ubuntu's plugin finder should have done this! This is a bug!

----------


## newb85

If I'm not mistaken, the plugin finder you're referring to is actually part of Mozilla Firefox.

----------


## bfb

Worked for me too...
I already had VLC but it didn't work for the site I wanted (http://www.pluzz.fr/decouverte/) 
Yours did though . Thanks

----------

